# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  ذخیره ، ویرایش و حذف اطلاعات در datagridview

## مهدی رحیم زاده

سلام یم خوام بدونم چطوری میشه اطلاعات موجو توی یک datagridview رو بعد از ویرایش توی بانک ذخیره کرد و یا اینکه وقتی یک رکورد اضافه کردیم چطوری اونو توی بانک ثبت کنیم ...
من با textbox این کارا رو انجام دادم اما با dataridview نه ...
اگر میشه کمکم کنید ...
ممنونم /.

----------


## sh_microsoft

سلام
این اولین پست من در این تالار است امیدوارم در مدت زمانی که با هم هستیم بتوانیم تبادل اطلاعات مفیدی با یکدیگر داشته باشیم.
خب جواب سوال شما :
شما بهتر است یک دیتا تیبل معرفی کنید بعد تمام اطلاعات را توی اون بریزید بعد از آن می توانید اطلاعات را از تیبل دیتاست به دیتابیس انتقال بدید...
اگر مشکل برطرف نشد اعلام کنید یک برنامه برای شما می فرستم که این کار را بکند.
موفق باشید...

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

دوست گلم سلام
اول بابت عضویت شما تو سایت تبریک !!!
من با بانک اطلاعاتی کار کردم اما با استفاده از textbox تا حالا داده ها رو با datagridview ذخیره ، ویرایش و حذف نکردم ...
اگر شما می تونید نمونه برنامه ای برام بزارید که این کارار رو به وسیله دیتا گرید ویو انجام بده خیلی در حقم لطف کردین ...

----------


## sh_microsoft

> من با بانک اطلاعاتی کار کردم اما با استفاده از textbox تا حالا داده ها رو با datagridview ذخیره ، ویرایش و حذف نکردم ...


ببخشید شما نحوه ی انتقال داده از طریق دیتاگردویو به دیتابیس را می خواهید و یا نحوه وارد کردن اطلاعات و ویرایش اطلاعات در دیتاگردویو ؟
لطف کنید واضح تر بگید چون بالا اشاره کرده بودید که نحوه ی انتقال داده به دیتابیس را می خواهید ولی در این پست چیز دیگری گفته اید !!!
من کدوم را براتون ارسال کنم ؟

----------


## sh_microsoft

برای اینکه بتوانید اطلاعات دیتاگردویو را به دیتابیس انتقال بدید همان مراحل که برای تکست باکس انجام می دادید انجام بدید ولی به جای اینکه از طریق نیورو یا دستور اینزرت سطرهای دیتاست را پر کنید از کد زیر استفاده کنید :

for (int i = 0; i <= dataGridView1.Rows.Count - 1; i++)
{
ds.Tables["table1"].Rows.Add();
dt.Rows.Add();
for (int j = 0; j <= 3;j++ )
{
ds.Tables["table1"].Rows[i][j] = dataGridView1[j, i].ToString();
}
}


امیدوارم مشکلتون برطرف بشه...

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

ببینید دوست عزیز :
من یک سری داده توی بانکم دارم ....
اونا رو می خونم و توی یک datagridview نمایش میدم ...
حالا کاربر بعضی از این داده ها رو ویرایش میکنه و چند  تا رو هم حذف می کنه ...
بعد چند تا داده جدید به اون اضافه می کنه ....
حالا من می خوام این تغییرات رو روی بانک اعمال کنم ...

----------


## sh_microsoft

خب دوست من برای این کار دیتاستی که قبلا معرفی کردید را خالی کنید. بعد برای انتقال داده به دیتاست از کدها بالا استفاده کنید. اگر مشکلتون برطرف نشد اعلام کنید. بیشتر راهنمایی می کنم...
موفق باشید.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

ببینید دوست عزیز من 
من تا حالا با دیتا ست کار نکردم ..
با دیتا تیبل کار میکردم تا حالا ...
حاا هم اگر شما یه لطفی بکنید و یه نمونه برنامه خیلی ساده آموزشی برام بزارید خیلی ممنون میشم ...

----------


## sh_microsoft

برنامه ای برای شما گذاشتم که می تواند اطلاعات موجود در دیتابیس را در دیتاگرد نمایش دهد همچنین اطلاعات موجود در دیتاگرد را در دیتابیس ذخیره کند...
برنامه با ویژوال 2005 نوشته شده و از اکسس استفاده شده

امیدوارم به درد کارتون بخوره

----------


## sara_B

من جواب سوالو با يه پروژه ي آماده توي اين لينك گذاشتم، كه كليه ي كارهاي اوليه و ضروري در رابطه با گريد ويو را انجام مي ده (پروژه Web App ) هست ، مي نونيد به  لينك زير مراجعه كنيد:

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...124#post645124

----------


## uthman

salam.in proje ro anjam dadam vase dostai ke mikhan ba datagridveiw kar konan va zyad balad nistan age soali dashti dar khedmatam.

----------


## melikarezaei

کسی اینجا پروژه کامل حذفو ویرایش و ایجاد اطلاعات در دیتابیس رو داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عجله دارم .....

----------


## somitlb

سلام دوستان من میخوام وقتی اطلاعات رو از دیتابیس گرفتم و تو دیتاگریدویو نمایش دادم بتونم یه ستون رو دوباره ویرایش کنم ولی وقتی اطلاعات رو نمایش دادم دیتاگریدویو حالت ویرایش نداره چطور میتونم حالت ویرایششو فعال کنم تو قسمت تنظیمات هم حالت read only رو false کردم و edit رو فعال کردم اما زمان اجرا وقتی رو ستونی که میخوام ویرایشش کنم میزنم حالت ویرایش نمیاد

----------

